
iOS 8 tracks your physical activity by default - swiil
- Step 1: prepare yourself
- Step 2: open the &quot;health&quot; app
- Step 3: open &quot;health data&quot;
- Step 4: open &quot;fitness&quot; from the menu
- Step 5: open &quot;steps&quot;
- Step 6: WTF!
- Step 7: search for other data your phone is keeping on you without letting you know and post it here.
======
swiil
Bottom line for me - this feature is on by default. This should be an option.
Deleting the data from the device should be available and it's not. Regardless
of if the data was encrypted or not it's existence creates the potential for
privacy violations. It's not far fetched to assume that your insurance company
will inevitably ask you to share this info before issuing a policy. Isn't this
blatant lack of concern for privacy why we're all here? I'm scared about the
lack of our concern.

------
chaf
Install fitbit in ios7 on a iphone 5s. You will get the same result. I dont
see this as a problem it doesnt track your gps only your steps.

~~~
runjake
It's not quite the same, because the first time you launch the FitBit app, iOS
asks you if you want to give the FitBit app access to your motion data. This
works the same with every 3rd party app.

With the Health app in iOS 8, it grants implicit permission and there is
apparently no way to remove permissions to your motion data for the Health
app.

Is that data going into Apple's cloud? I don't believe so. Is it a big deal to
this cloud-conscious guy? Not really.

~~~
chaf
But when you give it access you can get data for a couple of weeks. So the m7
chip is keeping the data but you dont see it. I also believe that it only
stored on the phone and I think this is a setting to get people to use
healtkit.

~~~
runjake
Right, but my point is that the user has control over giving motion data from
the M7 to the Fitbit app. The user does not have the same privacy controls for
the Health app. I cannot switch off Health app access to motion control in the
privacy settings.

------
kolev
Spying on you by default... A lot of people don't understand how much self-
incriminating information there is in all that physical activity data. Imagine
you're accused of committing a violent murder. And you own an iPhone. And you
claim you were sleeping at that time. But your physical acitvity data shows
otherwise.

~~~
coralreef
Wouldn't they need to decrypt the data in the first place? But perhaps that
digresses from the point...

~~~
r00fus
The major problem is parallel construction. If the police can use this data -
obtained illegally and surreptitiously using tools like accessdata or
cellebrite to search for confirmation, they could extract a plea from you or
find/manufacture other facts that do incriminate you or tear down your
defense.

------
swiil
I should say this is an iPhone 5s - I doubt the iPhone 5 has the features
required to track steps.

------
Watabou
Yeah, this isn't new. This is what the M7 (and the M8 inside iPhone 6) does.

And more importantly, this data is never stored in the cloud and never leaves
your device, according to Apple.

~~~
swiil
On by default? I'm not cool with that - are you?

~~~
Watabou
Yeah I am actually.

What does it matter when the data never leaves the device?

And it's not like it's draining your battery either. M7/M8 are very low power.

